# Free Patterns here



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Found a lovely cabled vest and a bunch of other patterns here.http://us.schachenmayr.com/finder/pattern/?filters=tid%3A187%20type%3Apattern&solrsort=created%20desc&title=All%20Free%20Pattern


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh yes, they do have some beautiful patterns at this sight. I found it one night when I was unable to sleep and was "surfing" the knitting scene! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Many thanks for the link! Some very nice patterns.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the great patterns...


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

:shock: only made it through page 32
Love the variety. TNX for posting this.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great .......thank you


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link on this site. I've only had a chance to look through a few, but definitely bookmarked to have a good look later


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

maggie45 said:


> Thanks for the link on this site. I've only had a chance to look through a few, but definitely bookmarked to have a good look later


Me too!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Oh yes, they do have some beautiful patterns at this sight. I found it one night when I was unable to sleep and was "surfing" the knitting scene! Thanks for reminding me.


Love your new avatar! He's so sweet.


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Great website!!! Thanks


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Have bookmarked site. Thanks.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Another bookmark added to my already extensive bookmarks.  Thanks! Great site.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Found a lovely cabled vest and a bunch of other patterns here.http://us.schachenmayr.com/finder/pattern/?filters=tid%3A187%20type%3Apattern&solrsort=created%20desc&title=All%20Free%20Pattern


Thanks so much for posting this link. I have bookmarked it. So much to look at and enjoy working on. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> Many thanks for the link! Some very nice patterns.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Found a lovely cabled vest and a bunch of other patterns here.http://us.schachenmayr.com/finder/pattern/?filters=tid%3A187%20type%3Apattern&solrsort=created%20desc&title=All%20Free%20Pattern


Thank you for this. Lots of nice patterns.


----------

